# Lt Col Chris Spearin - Sept 13, 2019



## Fishbone Jones (17 Sep 2019)

Chris was a long time comrade, in uniform and out. Taken way too soon.

Goodspeed Chris.


LCol Chris Spearin

Chris to the many who knew and loved him – was a “good soldier” in the full
and varied sense of the term.

A good soldier, as usage allows, need not necessarily wear a uniform or
bear arms. A good soldier, be it in rig or in mufti, earns that accolade by
distinguished service to country, community and family, service defined by
loyalty, devotion and sound judgment, a quality that at best embraces
compassion.

That’s the kind of soldier that Chris Spearin was, in all aspects of his
life, and in the eyes of all who knew him.

He was born April 25, 1972, in Windsor, Ont., to Judy (nee Newbold) and
George Spearin. He died all too soon at age 47 on September 13, 2119,
felled by a relentless cancer. Foremost among those he leaves behind are
his mother, his loving wife Kelley and children Abigail, Matthew and
Audrey. Also brother Kyle, though not, alas, brother Kevin who predeceased
him, as did his father.

He set on a military career from the earliest, first in cadets and then in
reserves. He worked his way up through the Windsor detachment of the CFRC
reserve corps to officer candidate school to Royal Military College, from
where he graduated in 1996 with a Bachelor of Engineering degree and later,
from Canadian Forces College with a Masters in Defence Studies.

His active service career spanned 27 years and four months. In that time he
was an airborne Combat Systems Officer with the Royal Canadian Air force,
flying in Sea King Helicopters and deployed with Royal Canadian Ships and
other units domestically and abroad. He rose to the rank of Lieutenant
Colonel in the course of a career that included numerous command
distinctions, including service as Exchange Officer with the Royal Navy in
Cornwall, U.K., a role in which his sterling professionalism and dedication
made him an outstanding ambassador for Canada and the RCAF.

On a lighter side, he was an avid bagpiper who enthusiastically played with
the 12 Wing Pipes and Drums, a service that enhanced the regard in which he
was held by his comrades in arms.

Beyond his outstanding professional qualities, those he unstintingly
displayed in private life made his deeply cherished by family and friends,
Humble, caring, gentle, understanding and respectful of women are aspects
commonly cited by those who knew him, along with an endearingly quirky
sense of humour; to the end he even managed to crack wise about his cruel
affliction.

The geographic and spiritual centre of his adult life was the civilian
community of Chester, N.S., where he met Kelley , the love of his life, and
saw the birth of his children, and where he maintained a home even as duty
caused him to uproot to temporary quarters elsewhere. Chris was also an
avid sailor.

There’s an old song that holds that “Old soldiers never die, they just fade
away. In fact, all soldiers ultimately die, be it old or too young as was
the case with our Chris. But good soldiers, as Chris was in exemplary
fashion in all aspects of his life, do not just fade away in short order.
He will vibrantly live in the memory of those who knew him for the
exemplary being he was; in that of his friends and brothers in uniform.

And above all of his family and especially of his children. And hopefully
their children, will be imbued with a knowledge and guiding appreciation of
the qualities that made him an all-around good soldier. These further
include parents-in-law Robyn McNicoll (Hubert Bauch) and Ronald Gratton
(Patricia Pipon); sisters-in-law Paulette and Danielle; nephews Ryan, Aaron
and Jack, and niece Molly. Also brother-in-law Tyler (Hillary Duncan and
daughter Eleonore). Beyond that, many aunts, uncles, cousins and other
in-laws.

Through them his wonderful spirit will live on as they recall him for the
caring, loving and accomplished man he was in all aspects of his life.

In lieu of flowers, contributions to the Spearing family may be made to :
 https://www.gofundme.com/f/hcz6m-spearin-family
<https://www.gofundme.com/f/hcz6m-spearin-family>


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Sep 2019)

RIP sir


----------



## AbdullahD (17 Sep 2019)

May he rest in peace


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Sep 2019)

RIP


----------



## Strike (18 Sep 2019)

> Humble, caring, gentle, understanding and respectful of women are aspects
> commonly cited by those who knew him,



I couldn't describe him any better than that.

I met Chris before I joined and became one of his SCUBA buddies. And when I went to RMC lo and behold, we had the same "last two" and shared more than a few beer with that as an excuse. I remember band trips and, later, being at 423 Sqn together.  He was a great guy. 

RIP Chris


----------

